# Outrageously good album order you just receiving and your mind blown trend?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just receive my order from Presto Classical (Great Britain, U.K). I would like to thank personally and salute Presto for fast ordering, the CD itself is a source of joy, amazement, timeless moment for audiophile enthusiast of T.C and amateur musicologist.Think of it oh kind folks I have now the two recordings (one being orchestre de chambre de Namur) of Lambert de Sayve existing and available to me , de mighty(dramatic green beret drum-roll of honor and eloge of merit and skills) Lambert de Sayve: sacred music by capilla flamenca= la Chapelle Flamande oh mon dieu wow!!!= deprofundis dance in joy and is filled whit epicurean happiness.

And this suprise finding this 1973 ARION label purchase by instinct in a recordstore after doeing buziness, I did not plan this, it just happen by magic of moment, I t won a prize of French LP of the year.

What else can I say but, dear , kind wonderful folk , i'm so happy, and boosted whit optimism.


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Great to hear (no pun intended).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

fliege said:


> Great to hear (no pun intended).


Thanks and second homerun of deprofundis is the magnificent Missa papae Marcelli done by New York Polyphone ensemble, perhaps one of the best if not the best Missa papae Marcelli I heard so far in the decade and I heard them all, awesome-o !!!

Wow this is sutch a suprise too,I feel thrilled, that so cool


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

Is this a second home run in the same day? Most awesome.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Love your enthusiasm! 
Cheers with 15 y.o. Deanston whisky


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2019)

i think you should profoundly consider to make a post every month about your interesting discoveries instead of initiating a thread for each cd you buy/receive, otherwise you appear to be a salesman; that being said i share your passion for renaissance music and being belgian you can imagine i have a preference for de lassus, ockeghem, josquin; i also believe de morales and de victoria are exceptional; i am glad you finally converted to monteverdi; your interest for contemporary music and especially for scelsi shows that there is a kind of invisible link in music that unites the best over several centuries; personally i find renaissance music, modern and contemporary music the best and seldom listen to what is in between; take care


----------

